# Excision carpal bones



## seslinger (Aug 9, 2011)

Can you bill out 25210 more than once, example doctor excised the trapezium, scaphoid, & lunate.

thanks for the imput.

Sheila


----------



## armen (Aug 9, 2011)

seslinger said:


> Can you bill out 25210 more than once, example doctor excised the trapezium, scaphoid, & lunate.
> 
> thanks for the imput.
> 
> Sheila



I woudl bill it with 59 modifier and attached an Op reprot to the claim. CPT book says "one bone" but I do not think you should use this only for one bone regardless how mane bones were excised. Lets see what other people say about this.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 10, 2011)

also make sure 25215 isn't the case...if not, yes 59 per bone


----------



## seslinger (Aug 10, 2011)

thank you both for your response.


----------



## jdemar (Aug 10, 2011)

or depending on the insurance plan use 25210 x (times) # of bones, up to 4.


----------

